# Need a sprayer for trim.



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I am bidding on a job this week that has trim, chair rail, base, door casings, etc. They want it sprayed.

It is a good enough job that I don't want to use my trusty spraytec airless. I'm not sure though. I know it needs repacked which might put it back in fine form again.

What do you guys use to spray trim and doors. Will an airless give me a smooth finish? There is enough room in this bid to upgrade my gear, but if I don't need to, I am not adverse to that either.

My main worry is getting runs. It is MDF with ply panels.

Normally I would just spray away, but this is a pretty upscale house that had some water damage this winter, so it needs a really nice finish. MDF not withstanding. We will be replacing all the base as well.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds like things are going good for you vinyl. I've had great luck with my airless, spraying mdf crown. I think I used a 311 tip.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank-you. They seem to be taking off. This one came from a referral from the 17 hour a day job the other week.

There is a method to my madness. :grin:

Maybe I will just repack my trusty Spraytec and do some practice runs. No pun intended. That would be the easiest way to go.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

What model Spraytec airless? Funny that they tell you they want it sprayed, they sound high end fussy. Beware.

In that case, you better have your sprayer re-packed...that is, if it was up to spraying well in the first place. You'll need even, steady pressure.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The Graco Fine Finish tip holder should fit your gun. Just a matter of removing the tip holder and screwing on the Graco. The Fine finish tips do produce a better patter/finish.

Repack your unit and have at it.

If not the above, go HVLP with a pressure pot.

Tom


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Spraytec and all other airless makers sell some pretty cheap units. $299.00. What's your's?

Makers put a small motor/pump on a big looking two wheel cart, siphon tube and all and it looks big time...it's not. 

I laugh.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Caslon said:


> ... Funny that they tell you they want it sprayed, they sound high end fussy. Beware.
> 
> ....


I agree. We spray trim whenever possible (Fuji HVLP) for productivity reasons and quality reasons, but a quality brush is the classic finish finish tool on painted trim, and maybe except for panels, I would expect any customer, in any home, to accept expert brush work.

I'd find out what their expectations are, maybe with some samples.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Caslon said:


> Spraytec sells some pretty cheap airless units. $299.00.
> Junk. They put a small motor/pump on a big looking two wheel unit with siphon and everything and it looks big time...it's not.



I've got one of the cheapo Graco units that fit into this same category. But with a fine finish tip & quality paint, it lays out a nice finish. It's not going to take the abuse of repeated big jobs, but does fine on small projects like the OP has.

We don't spray a lot of latex paint, which is the only reason we have this unit, so we don't have to contaminate the Titan 440 with paint, since its dedicated to clears.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Seems to me a couple of members (Ethan maybe?) have mentioned the cordless sprayers favorably, for doors and interior trim. I could be mis-remembering.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Caslon said:


> Spraytec and all other airless makers sell some pretty cheap units. $299.00. What's your's?
> 
> Makers put a small motor/pump on a big looking two wheel cart, siphon tube and all and it looks big time...it's not.
> 
> I laugh.


Its an older one. It isn't a cheapy as far as I can tell. It has sprayed many gallons over the years. I will check the model tonight once I clean it off. Now it is a "I got paint all over it and can't read the label" model. :laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I agree. We spray trim whenever possible (Fuji HVLP) for productivity reasons and quality reasons, but a quality brush is the classic finish finish tool on painted trim, and maybe except for panels, I would expect any customer, in any home, to accept expert brush work.
> 
> I'd find out what their expectations are, maybe with some samples.


I would love to brush, as I enjoy it. But they want sprayed, which is fine. Quicker for sure.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Seems to me a couple of members (Ethan maybe?) have mentioned the cordless sprayers favorably, for doors and interior trim. I could be mis-remembering.


I have the Graco cordless, Fine Finish model. Works well for paint with heavier bodies. The HVLP does a much better job on clear and lighter body finishes. 

Tom


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Forget cordless. He's not talking spraying some wicker furniture in the back yard. HVLP maybe, but he doesn't have that, I'm supposing.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

VinylHanger said:


> I would love to brush, as I enjoy it. But they want sprayed, which is fine. Quicker for sure.


It would be more interesting for all here if you were to ask them specifically, why they want it sprayed?

That's why I advise you to be careful and wary. You may be over your head in expertise.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

They want it sprayed because it was sprayed before.

I'm not to worried about being in over my head, as the original finish isn't all that spectacular in places. I should be able to do as well or better. Not that I want to leave less than a quality product.

I'm not skilless, just want to start moving into a different level.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I think the sprayer is fine, you just need the right tip and THE RIGHT COATING.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

vinyl

seems like you are getting more paint work. your customers are going to make a painter out of you yet, lol


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

All I use are Gracos. They've never done me wrong. If your spraytec was fine before, get it repacked and spray


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Driftweed said:


> vinyl
> 
> seems like you are getting more paint work. your customers are going to make a painter out of you yet, lol


It's a lot easier on the body than the dryrot work is. For sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I use an airless with a .310FF tip to spray all trim work and doors. If it's a brush job, someone else can take it, I'm not brushing trim or doors.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*need a sprayer for trim*

Repack it and use the right tip. Failing to see the rocket science here.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> I am bidding on a job this week that has trim, chair rail, base, door casings, etc. They want it sprayed.
> 
> It is a good enough job that I don't want to use my trusty spraytec airless. I'm not sure though. I know it needs repacked which might put it back in fine form again.
> 
> ...



V. I use this. I can not say enough good things about. Absolutly perfect factory finish. I turned my painter on in it he does a lot of our interior paint and sayes to me if I never see a brush again I won't miss. it. 

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/arc...cts/catalog/titan-flexspray-handheld-sprayer/


----------

